# Topics > Risk of AI >  Can sex robots be dangerous?

## qiouxdoll

The development trend of robots has not only stayed in the industrial age, from service robots to nursing robots for the elderly, and close to real-life companion robots are very attractive to the opposite sex. And can play the role of a good lover in a relationship between the sexes. If you can use such a robot in your care, it will not only reduce the pressure on the nursing staff, but also the gospel of many lonely or elderly people. They are used not just as a fetish, but for sexual therapy and as companions real doll for lonely, disabled or older people.
There is no doubt that sex robots are getting closer to perfect humans. With continuous improvements in design and functionality, they have been able to flirt with users and respond to user touch and simulated behavioral processes. As being a so realistic doll, it will be even more surprising in the future, and discussions and controversies in the community will be irrefutable. Just as the social problem brought by robots, sexual robots face more complex social ethics issues.
Does the relationship with artificial intelligence dolls lead to an increase in the incidence of rape in real life? If it can be produced as an adult sex doll, how to regulate the appearance of a similar real person and the appearance of a sex robot? There is also the nature of love and marriage, whether we should admit that robots are "people." This is an international organization with a special organization love and sex with robots conference to study this issue.

----------


## qiouxdoll

The partner will also become a killer
A foreign security expert said that one day, hackers are very likely to order sex robots to kill human partners. The technology products we currently use, their security protection work lags far behind their technological development. We all underestimate the security of network technology. We are entering an era of programmable things, nothing is an unbreakable network, whether it is a nuclear power plant or a robotic girlfriend around you.


Encourage more rapists to appear
However, such views are challenged by members of the Responsible Robotics Foundation, who have doubts about the idea that inventing sex robots can prevent sexual crimes. Takamatsu, the founder of the children's lifelike sex doll developed by Trottla, Japan, believes that it can satisfy the pedophiles and prevent them from invading children in real life. Now, the outside world is beginning to worry about the emergence of children's sex robots, although there are also people who believe that if there is such a robot, they can satisfy the desire of pedophiles so that they do not invade children.


Materialized women influence real interaction
The inventions of sexual dolls have always appeared in the image of women. Due to the influence of the porn industry, female sex robots are still relatively common. Dr. Van Wensberg said that this will affect the interpersonal interaction in the real world.

----------

